
GPU Computing Era (2010 / Paywall) - dragontamer
https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/5446251
======
dragontamer
Although this article is behind the IEEE Paywall, it is a good piece of work
that gently introduces GPGPUs to the technical reader.

The concept of thread-blocks, shared memory, and high-speed specialized
graphics-RAM applies just as well today in 2019 as it did back in 2010.
Today's GPUs are bigger, faster, and more parallel than ever before, but the
fundamental model hasn't changed dramatically in the past 10 years.

In the past 10 years: CUDA has gotten easier, more C++ features have been
added to the language. "Tensor" operations to accelerate deep-learning have
been added. And I guess "ballot" and "cross-lane permute" operations have been
added as well. But overall, the concept of using SIMD-cores to run thread-like
code has proven to be highly successful.

As such, this introductory article from 2010 is still very relevant.

